# Cinabun Stud 2009



## polly (Jan 9, 2009)

Here is my blog from last year 

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=41244&forum_id=6

Crossing my fingers for lots of chin nethies for showing with in my litters this year


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2009)

SO my babies that I had at thein november are getting very big now 

First up Padamaes litter

Tracy














Rosalind








Lauren








Mimi who was Mimzy's baby but was brought up by Miffy ( i know I have to many names beginning with m )













Phantom one of Miffys babies






and Belle who has caught up size wise almost













Oh and this is Little bit who was from Myrtles litter and is a few weeks older than the babies above


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 9, 2009)

awww im in bunny heaven :shock:i just adore nethies! im loving the last bun such amazing color! and such a sweet face *melts*


----------



## naturestee (Jan 9, 2009)

I claim Mimi and all the marten-patterned ones!!!


----------



## Flashy (Jan 9, 2009)

Can we see lionhead babies now?


----------



## polly (Jan 9, 2009)

Thanks everyone Peek a boo the last one is a mismarked sable agouti quite an unusual colour as its not showable 

Naturestee - Mimi is very speacial to me but I am kinda worried about her she is very skinny over the top of her body though she has a tummy she has been sharing with other buns but I am going to go make her a bed for herself to keep a better eye on her.

Tracy Lol Lionheadas are in other blog but just cause I love you so much


----------



## Flashy (Jan 9, 2009)

Now you need some new pictures of them. That can be your project for the weekend :biggrin2:


----------



## Peek-a-boo (Jan 9, 2009)

awww Magpie Lionhead :inlove:i think a day in your stud would be like a day in heaven, id need a very big bag though for bunny napping :tongue


----------



## polly (Jan 18, 2009)

Ok for anyone who doesn't know although Bruce and I breed netherlands it was having them as pets that led us to breeding them to keep their wonderful looks and nature going as so many had got rid of them to have mini lops instead!

We have 6 indoor bunnies who live in our living room and out of them all Dennis holds a huge place in our hearts. He came to us with a respiritory infection which had obviously been going on a long time and unfortunately no matter what we cannot get it to clear. We were even told by our vet to put him to sleep but neither Bruce nor I felt we wanted to he has a pure lust for life and though he goes through down spells he always perks up and enjoys being really cheeky

Pegs warning about not taking pics hit home as the other day I found him on his back struggling to get up I am not sure what happened it didn't look like a seizure. and he has been fine since that perky and happy and still eating bloomin dog biscuits!! anyway Bruce has taken soem Dennis pics 























I also wanted to add these pics in which are of 2 of my mismarks their mum is Myrtle and their dad is Hercules they are gorgeous looking little nethies and lovely natures

Little Bit (cause he is a little bit of rabbit )






Little Bit with Pheobe in back ground






Pheobe


----------



## NZminilops (Jan 18, 2009)

Stunning pictures and stunning bunnies Polly, I really envy you of your gorgeous buns . Just lovely.


----------



## Flashy (Jan 18, 2009)

YAY! A Dennis fix! When you said it was one of my faves I was hoping it would be him  When I realised it was I became aware of a stupid grin on my face.

I love my Dennis  Although Opi appeals just that little bit more... him and his santa hat 

I just love his little face!


----------



## polly (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks Michelle 

Trace, Bruce has said when Dennis dies (which tbh we never know when it will be) Opi wil come home and become a house bun! It muct be something about opal bunnies


----------



## Flashy (Jan 18, 2009)

YAY for Opi! I hope Dennis has more years infront of him though


----------



## Jenson (Feb 8, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


>


OMG...MINE! :shock:

Got some gorgeous babies here polly, can't wait until you've got loads of baby Bevvies running around.


----------



## jazzywoo (Feb 9, 2009)

polly they are lovely pictures keep up the good work hun 
ann xxx


----------



## polly (Feb 15, 2009)

new pics of what were the babies lol  

Belle yes would you believe she is a fighter and has sure got bigger 






Phantom











Lil Bit








MIMI













TRACY











LAUREN











ROSALIND


----------



## Flashy (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow, they look sensational! They have grown so much since I last saw them.

It's good to see Lauren and Mimi looking so good 

Belle looks stunning


----------



## Elf Mommy (Feb 15, 2009)

You are just MAKING me love Nethies!!! They are gorgeous!!!


----------



## JadeIcing (Feb 15, 2009)

LAUREN and MIMI! Must be mine. An Phantom!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 22, 2009)

Great pictures! Its been a while since I saw pictures of your nethies. They are so beautiful.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Feb 22, 2009)

Hi Polly, 

So where are the pictures of your lionhead buns?


----------



## polly (Feb 23, 2009)

Aw Dave I did a post in the rabbitry a while ago Bruce and I have given the lionheads up. The ones we had are reserved to go and we are going to bve breedign blue beverens  I fell in love with them so hopefully in a couple of weeks we will be getting a girlfriend for Sully. I have a couple of does booked to come to me and so should really be starting breeidng them this winter.


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Feb 23, 2009)

I love PHANTOM. :inlove: That bunny is so CUTE.


----------



## polly (Mar 21, 2009)

for tracy BEW babies    we have 2 bucks and a doe in the litter


----------



## polly (Mar 21, 2009)

oh and yes they are most definately dopey they kept trying to run off the bench top while we were trying to take the pics of them


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 21, 2009)

Great pictures and beautiful bunny's!


----------



## TinysMom (Mar 21, 2009)

Why do your Nethies look so sweet and innocent when mine were little terrors when they were younger?

Tomorrow is Tio's 4th Gotcha Day (Kyo was rehomed because they fought so much and this young girl had researched rabbits and had her heart set on a Netherland Dwaf and Kyo absolutely loved her). Sometimes I regret getting Tio - but he has mellowed some now that he is older.

I need to make more time to spend with him...


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 21, 2009)

The one thing I love about nethies is that they don't know they are the smallest bun.


----------



## Numbat (Mar 22, 2009)

Absolutely goorgeous babies! :bunnyheart


----------



## Flashy (Mar 22, 2009)

wow. they are so cute. what a great way to start the day  i love dopey rellies  cant wait to see te pics of LM yoo.

keep them coming


----------



## JadeIcing (Mar 22, 2009)

I want a chin and a bew nethie but has to be from you!


----------



## polly (Mar 22, 2009)

LOL Alicia when you coming for a visit then 

Peg- the attitude on nethies is def what makes you love em or loathe em a little bit they can be pretty frustrating when they are grumpy but they are such lovers when you earn their respect!! and Dave is so right they really do think they are the boss lol my dog doesnt even get a look in!!

Looks like we have 2 bucks and a doe in teh BEW and the bucks will be kept on I think (well thats the thoughts at the moment!!) 

I also have a chin baby and 2 smokes and a rew baby so will try and get piccies of them soon. I am so looking forward to the weather getting better and them having run time in the garden!!


----------



## polly (Mar 29, 2009)

Miffy's new litter just opened their eyes 













and JB had garden playtimes today


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Mar 30, 2009)

They are just too cute!, what beautiful bunny's!


----------



## polly (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks Dave I love them but I am totally biased 

SO happy news Mrs Opi gave us a litter of 4 nethies all look opal on the second of april I guess she refused to have april fool babies lol













and Miffy's babies are looking great now too 3 weeks old now hoping next week the 2 smokes still look as nice and still want to be bucks lmao


----------



## Flashy (Apr 6, 2009)

LMAO look at all those splayed baby legs!

It would have been perfect for her to have April Fool's day babies. I'm really chuffed about hers, moreso than anybun elses 

Miffy's babies are beauties  Very, very fluffy


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 6, 2009)

Naked bunny pictures!


----------



## polly (May 5, 2009)

not updated this for ages have been busy with all the buns and their babies here are soem new ones and a pic of Myrtle

Mini Miffy











Thor ( BEW from Daisy Moo's litter)











Phantoms baby













My Neice Ayla's sable marten baby which is fostered into Leah's litter





















Bruce's opal litter from Mrs Opi and Opi. he has 2 opals and 1 blue


















Indiana's first baby













and how many chins can u see???






this is Mimi's forst litter and she gave us 5 live babies


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 5, 2009)

Oh, my! I think it should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one household!


----------



## Flashy (May 6, 2009)

I came back for my early morning fix to put me in a good mood .... although I have just realised something.

Where's my baby!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> Oh, my! I think it should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one household!


I agree, I think some of those beautiful bunny's need to come to the midwest!


----------



## kherrmann3 (May 6, 2009)

*Wabbitdad12 wrote: *


> *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Oh, my! I think it should be illegal to have that much cuteness in one household!
> ...


OK, I can take half of them! We'll share!


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 6, 2009)

*kherrmann3 wrote: *


> *Wabbitdad12 wrote: *
> 
> 
> > *kherrmann3 wrote: *
> ...


Sounds good to me!


----------



## polly (Jun 9, 2009)

here are some of our baby nethies at the moment


----------



## JadeIcing (Jun 9, 2009)

Is that... I must...:faint:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

They are so cute! Thanks for the picture update.


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 21, 2009)

Polly!! I got to hold a baby nethie at the county fair last week! It was a little chin one, and it make me think of your guys! I was in complete heaven. The baby was probably a bit young to be passed around to the public (only 3 weeks), but I wasn't going to turn that opportunity down. The mom was so calm about people handling her babies too! It just sat on my hand and sniffed its tiny little nose! For someone who's never been close to a baby bunny before but loves rabbits so much, it was a dream come true. :swoon:


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2009)

:nerves1Want chin nethie.


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

*(double post)

See below! 
*


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 22, 2009)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> It just sat on my hand and sniffed its tiny little nose!


Aww! Little baby bunny nose wiggles! :hearts:

How is your herd doing, Polly?


----------



## Flashy (Jul 22, 2009)

Aw, I got excited to see this all bumped up and thought Polly had reacted REALLY quickly to my pleas for more pictures. Nope, not such luck. Bet the baby was cute though tonyshuman


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 25, 2009)

Those baby's must be super cute looking now!


----------



## polly (Jul 25, 2009)

My buns are all doing great thanks  I will try and remember to get some pictures tomorrow


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 26, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> My buns are all doing great thanks  I will try and remember to get some pictures tomorrow


Yay! 

leaseplease:


----------



## polly (Jul 26, 2009)

Right I hope you have plenty of time lol I took quite a few pics most relate back to others already in here whether they are pics of them now they are older or new babies.!

*Daisy Moo's latest litter.*


























*Sophies babies*











Cara (Mrs Opi's baby tho she is getting big now!)






Little agouti we have bought in no name yet tho 






Cleo Tracys baby






Baby Sables











will do the chins in another post


----------



## polly (Jul 26, 2009)

Zoes litter looked like this






this is them now at 9 weeks the fox is a buck and the chin is a doe
















This is Sid he is from Rosalind and Yoda. 






These 2 are from Mimi andJin. first up is JJ the buck













and Poppy the doe






and Blossum who is Yoda and Padamaes daughter and Stumpys sister!






and my Mimi bun she is so sweet she always wants attention 








Thor as a baby






and him now






and Dozer








Hope you like them  I havealso got some beveren pics so I will go update that and sorry Trace I will try and get Stumpy pics later as have had the bevs out all day


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 26, 2009)

MUST HAVE CHIN NETHIES!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 26, 2009)

Must have the Nethies in general!


----------



## Flashy (Jul 26, 2009)

So. Much. Cuteness. 

Overloaded.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jul 26, 2009)

*Flashy wrote: *


> So. Much. Cuteness.


Too much fortwo people,you & Bruce need to share!


----------



## kherrmann3 (Jul 27, 2009)

Surprisingly, my boyfriend likes the little black ones. He's normally not a "bunny" person and just humors me, but he actually said, "I really like this one. It's CUTE!" (Just imagine a guy's lower voice going up in pitch for the "cute" part!) Sorry, had to share! lol


----------



## polly (Jul 27, 2009)

awww black bunnies always get me too  My first one was black I would love to breed them but a line has to be drawn somewhere lol! 

as for sharing Dave you are welcome to share the cleaning nahhh I even enjoy that most days if you ever get over here you can coem look but alicia is banned on the fact that all the chins will disappear  rofl

I keep telling Tracy that I need her to move up here cause if I ever got to go away I would feel much happier knowing she was here. In fact Trace there is a house for sale 2 doors down if we could convince my next door neighour to move down one you could take over next door and we could have the motley cinabun crew


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 27, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> but alicia is banned on the fact that all the chins will disappear  rofl


Very possible.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Aug 1, 2009)

*polly wrote: *


> as for sharing Dave you are welcome to share the cleaning


I just want the fun part!


----------



## Nela (Nov 14, 2009)

:faint:

I was missing a dose of Polly Nethies and completely overdosed! I was trying to show my bf how you have the most adorable nethies on planet earth and I couldn't stop going :shockolllyyyyyyyyyyyyyy since when do you have lionheads? I loooove the magpie lionhead and the other white one :inlove:How is my Daisy Moo and Ghostie? I've been trying to show my bf a pic but no luck lol.

How is you? :rose:


----------



## TinysMom (Nov 14, 2009)

This thread really REALLY needs more pictures in it...soon.

Please?


----------



## NZminilops (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes more pictures needed! I haven't had a bunny in so long, I need my nethie fix


----------

